# What battery brand is the best for a GameBoy Color?



## KomputerKid (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey everyone,
A few days ago, my brother gave me a GameBoy Color he found in his room, while he was cleaning out to go to college. I was just wondering, what the best battery brand is to use for the GameBoy Color in terms of battery life, or does it really matter?

Currently I'm using CostCo Brand Kirkland Signature AAs in it, and they seem to be working fine, but I was wondering if it would get more hours to use a brand like Energizer or Duracell. Does it really matter in the end though, considering the device IS pretty basic?


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 16, 2018)

I mean it does matter but there are no batteries specifically best for the GBC. Get eneloop batteries, I use them in all of my devices. They last really long and if you get rechargeable ones, they won't die on you any time soon


----------



## KomputerKid (Aug 16, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> I mean it does matter but there are no batteries specifically best for the GBC. Get eneloop batteries, I use them in all of my devices. They last really long and if you get rechargeable ones, they won't die on you any time soon


Thanks for the tip on getting eneloop rechargable batteries. I've heard about rechargeable AAs and AAAs before, but I never looked into them. I shall do so now, especially if it can save me the cost on buying batteries.


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pay attention on what charger you buy though, they can easily make or break your batteries


----------



## KomputerKid (Aug 16, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> Pay attention on what charger you buy though, they can easily make or break your batteries



Looking on Amazon, there's Energizer rechargeables for ALL kinds of batteries, including bigger things like C, D, and 9V. Plus they have a universal charger for sale too. Is the energizer universal charger a good one?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 16, 2018)

KomputerKid said:


> Thanks for the tip on getting eneloop rechargable batteries. I've heard about rechargeable AAs and AAAs before, but I never looked into them. I shall do so now, especially if it can save me the cost on buying batteries.


Don't buy just any rechargeble battery though. Eneloops have a low self discharge and can stay charged for years, most nimh rechargeables will discharge in a week or two. 
Also, non rechargeable batteries tend to last shorter. But they're also cheap and easily accessible, so for less frequently used devices or for devices where the battery lasts ages it makes sense. 
I can definitely vouch for Eneloop, I have a bunch of them myself. Just be aware that there are fake ones out there.


----------



## KomputerKid (Aug 16, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Don't buy just any rechargeble battery though. Eneloops have a low self discharge and can stay charged for years, most nimh rechargeables will discharge in a week or two.
> Also, non rechargeable batteries tend to last shorter. But they're also cheap and easily accessible, so for less frequently used devices or for devices where the battery lasts ages it makes sense.
> I can definitely vouch for Eneloop, I have a bunch of them myself. Just be aware that there are fake ones out there.



Energizer is a US brand. I dunno if we sell Eneloop in the US, or if I'd have to import them. That's why I was looking towards Energizer rechargeables, because regular Energizer batteries are pretty good, and Energizer makes rechargeables for virtually every battery you could need. AA, AAA, C, D, 9V, etc.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 16, 2018)

KomputerKid said:


> Energizer is a US brand. I dunno if we sell Eneloop in the US, or if I'd have to import them. That's why I was looking towards Energizer rechargeables, because regular Energizer batteries are pretty good, and Energizer makes rechargeables for virtually every battery you could need. AA, AAA, C, D, 9V, etc.


Eneloop is made by Sanyo (Japanese brand i think?)
I think Energizer also makes batteries with low self discharge/long shelf life, make sure you buy those if you're going to buy Energizer. Not the alkaline ones though as those have much lower capacity. NiMH is the one to go for. 
I don't know how the Energizer ones compare to Eneloop though.


----------



## Xuio (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm using Panasonic (Sanyo earlier) Eneloops (made in Japan ONLY! Not China version, because they are not as good http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nese-Vs-Chinese-Eneloop-Cycle-Testing-Results ) or Fujitsu AA/AAA  (made in the same factory in Japan).


----------

